# Vaping and sinus issues



## Paul33 (2/9/21)

Does anyone else suffer from sinus issues (and the beautiful headaches that come with it) and do you think vaping can aggravate the problem?

I’ve googled a bit and didn’t find much so was wondering if anyone here had similar experiences. 

I can’t say that I notice a difference when I vape per say but I’m just thinking that over the years it’s contributed to making it worse? 

just a thought.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/9/21)

No it's just you dude... must be the area you stay in... 

On a more serious note, Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs has sinus issues, especially during the change of the seasons and it's aggravated with increased pressure before it starts raining (up side is that she is my own personal barometer). But its only got worse over the last two years and she had it while still on the stinkies (over 7 years ago).

Might be something else though to check out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (2/9/21)

Mine isn’t just change of seasons though, it’s ALL THE BLOODY TIME

I’m hoping it’s not vaping related!

I didn’t really suffer at all when I smoked.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/9/21)

@Paul33 I have suffered from sinus issues my whole life and have had 3 operations... the last op was done by a real specialist at Hillcrest Hospital and from that day on I have felt like a new man! I no longer snore and I can breathe through my nose for the first time in a very long time. I still suffer a bit with a blocked nose but Illiadin Spray sorts that out! I probably overuse the Illidan a bit but the best option always is the sinus wash out with Salex! It takes some getting used to doing it but the results are spectacular!

And I vape Red Pill and I'm convinced the menthol helps!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (2/9/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Paul33 I have suffered from sinus issues my whole life and have had 3 operations... the last op was done by a real specialist at Hillcrest Hospital and from that day on I have felt like a new man! I no longer snore and I can breathe through my nose for the first time in a very long time. I still suffer a bit with a blocked nose but Illiadin Spray sorts that out! I probably overuse the Illidan a bit but the best option always is the sinus wash out with Salex! It takes some getting used to doing it but the results are spectacular!
> 
> And I vape Red Pill and I'm convinced the menthol helps!
> View attachment 238294


Thanks @Rob Fisher. I do a sinus rinse once a week but need to do it more often. I should go see a dr about it, it’s crazy sometimes. 

and Vape more red pill apparently

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/9/21)

Paul33 said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher. I do a sinus rinse once a week but need to do it more often. I should go see a dr about it, it’s crazy sometimes.
> 
> and Vape more red pill apparently



@Paul33 I know it's a hassle but if you do a rinse every day your life will improve! I sometimes do 4 bottles through the sinuses. It is a bit gross but the first two bottles soften stuff and bottle three and four release the Kraken!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## THE REAPER (2/9/21)

I also suffer from sinus daily skip a day now and then but I live on alergex pills. My problem was there even before I started vaping. Can't say it got worse cause I had it long before vaping. Specially when I take a bath or wash my face my sinus acts up bad and then I start sneezing like 10 to 20 times then I go thru 1 or 2 toilet rolls lol.

Think I must go for the opp like Uncle Rob only way for me to get rid of it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## grouter (2/9/21)

In the last few years I have discovered two joys in life: Red wine and vaping.
When I smoked and drank predominantly beer, I never had issues with allergies from either.
Lately (last year or so) I find I'm increasingly 'snotty' and sneezy.
I thought it was the vaping too.
I did a test:
Too much red wine at night: snotty in the morning.
Too much vaping: ditto.

No red wine for a day: No morning snotties!
No vape for the evening, (but a few glasses of red): Morning snotties!

So it's the wine!

Question to OP then: Are you sure it's the vape?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (2/9/21)

grouter said:


> Are you sure it's the vape?



I have no idea if it’s vaping related hence the question. It might just be getting worse with age and vaping is just there. I really really don’t want it to be the vaping I promise you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (2/9/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Paul33 I know it's a hassle but if you do a rinse every day your life will improve! I sometimes do 4 bottles through the sinuses. It is a bit gross but the first two bottles soften stuff and bottle three and four release the Kraken!


It’s very gross and inconvenient but I must do it daily. I don’t cause it’s not a fun 5 minutes of my life but then again it’s better than suffering day in and day out

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (2/9/21)

Paul33 said:


> Does anyone else suffer from sinus issues (and the beautiful headaches that come with it) and do you think vaping can aggravate the problem?
> 
> I’ve googled a bit and didn’t find much so was wondering if anyone here had similar experiences.
> 
> ...



Are u sure its not an slight allergic reaction to the PG in the juice?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## grouter (2/9/21)

Paul33 said:


> I have no idea if it’s vaping related hence the question. It might just be getting worse with age and vaping is just there. I really really don’t want it to be the vaping I promise you.


Yes, I believe in my case it's probably just an age thing (I'm a few months shy of sixty).
Bummer that as you discover the nicer things in life they conspire to hate you...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi (2/9/21)

Not saying it is, not saying it isn't. But take a peep at your work aircon filters. How often does that get cleaned?

I work 7 days on 7 days off. On a Monday when I start my shift I'm hundreds. But by 21:00 my nose is blocked. And we narrowed it down to our centralised aircon unit. Suspect there is some legionella or something having a party in there. Maybe ask the maintenance guys to clean it once a week (as they are suppose to). Just take the filters out and rinse it. Let it air dry and pop back in.

The saline, as uncle Rob mentioned, helps a lot. And its cheap.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru (2/9/21)

THE REAPER said:


> I also suffer from sinus daily skip a day now and then but I live on alergex pills. My problem was there even before I started vaping. Can't say it got worse cause I had it long before vaping. Specially when I take a bath or wash my face my sinus acts up bad and then I start sneezing like 10 to 20 times then I go thru 1 or 2 toilet rolls lol.
> 
> Think I must go for the opp like Uncle Rob only way for me to get rid of it.


Go see an ENT specialist. Surgery is only indicated in certain specific conditions….

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (2/9/21)

I suffer from sinus headaches around this time of the year, every year. When I vape it exacerbates it, but no, the vaping doesn't cause it. It's just hayfever time now. 

Doc prescribed a nasal spray called Nexomist (not sure if one can get it without a prescription). I have to use it every day until the bottle is finished. It's excellent!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## AZAM-ZN (2/9/21)

@Paul33. I’m a chronic sinus/rhinitis sufferer. headaches, stuffy nose and the like , a part of my daily life ……. So I’ve had the sinus drainage op x 2 and use Avamys nasal spray on a daily basis…. I’ve also been advised by the ENT specialist to rinse with the Salex solution daily…. Was also warned that smoking cigarettes aggravates the condition, fortunately that is no longer an issue for me…. Enuf of the medical mambo jambo. What does this have to do with vaping ? 
Well, in the main , vaping has not particularly affected my condition , however , I must say that when I vape certain dessert juices or sometimes use certain types of coils/cotton I have on occasion experienced some heightened congestion and headaches.. . This is purely my experience and not necessarily an indication of how others may or may not be affected…. What I must say is, go check an ENT, may just help…..

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (2/9/21)

Adephi said:


> Not saying it is, not saying it isn't. But take a peep at your work aircon filters. How often does that get cleaned?
> 
> I work 7 days on 7 days off. On a Monday when I start my shift I'm hundreds. But by 21:00 my nose is blocked. And we narrowed it down to our centralised aircon unit. Suspect there is some legionella or something having a party in there. Maybe ask the maintenance guys to clean it once a week (as they are suppose to). Just take the filters out and rinse it. Let it air dry and pop back in.
> 
> The saline, as uncle Rob mentioned, helps a lot. And its cheap.


I’m “lucky” cause I'm out and about 90% of my life and not in the office but I’ll definitely get the aircon cleaned. That sounds like something that should be done often anyway!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (2/9/21)

I have sinus and never had a problem vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH (3/9/21)

My sinus problems are no worse than they were before I started. Qualifier: my sinuses are absolutely dreadful, I'm a classic mouth breather.

Just like @Rob Fisher, Illiadin is my constant companion. I did see an ENT's opinion saying that, while it's not necessarily the best thing, if it works it's better than the alternative. Kind of like vaping, in that case.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos (3/9/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Paul33 I know it's a hassle but if you do a rinse every day your life will improve! I sometimes do 4 bottles through the sinuses. It is a bit gross but the first two bottles soften stuff and bottle three and four release the Kraken!


This sinus pot is probably the best I’ve used. 
There is also sterimar which is a bottle of saline solution that looks like a deodorant spray but for volumes a sinus pot is the best imho.

The issue I have with illiadin is that my nose blocks up when I don’t use it - so if I grab the illiadin I know I will need a few days to wean off it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (3/9/21)

Paul33 said:


> I’m “lucky” cause I'm out and about 90% of my life and not in the office but I’ll definitely get the aircon cleaned. That sounds like something that should be done often anyway!


Filters service - cleaned minimum of once a month, dependent on use etc, wash, rinse, dry. Wipe down of machine interior.
Full service every 3 months, all of the above, interior dust removal plus evap overflow tray washed and drains flushed, gas check, temp output check, this prolongs the life of unit and also ensures clean air.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BeaLea (14/2/22)

Hello 
I’ve been struggling immensely with my sinus the last year and I’ve narrowed it down to the icy vapes, which sucks because I love fruity vapes but so many have ice! Has anyone had similar? I have all the rinses and sprays but no relief and the GP has run tests but can’t find anything. If I vape dessert flavours I’m fine but I find them so sweet  at such a loss because I’m not ready to give up my vape

* edit of a typo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/2/22)

BeaLea said:


> Hello
> I’ve been struggling immensely with my sinus the last year and I’ve narrowed it down to the icy vapes, which sucks because I love fruity vapes but so many have ice! Has anyone had similar? I have all the rinses and sprays but no relief and the GP has run tests but can’t find anything. If I vape dessert flavours I’m fine but I find them so sweet  at such a loss because I’m not ready to give up my vape
> 
> * edit of a typo



Things like this are really difficult to pin down. In this thread, one member is convinced that menthol helps his sinus. Another says that certain dessert flavours negatively affect his sinus problems.

If you want/need fruity flavours without ice you should contact @ivc_mixer . He makes tons of fruit flavours which many of our experienced vapers love. He will make them to order with or without ice. You will also get them at way below the average price which is an additional bonus.

Good luck.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/2/22)

P.S. If you want dessert flavours without sweetener he will also do that for you

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (14/2/22)

grouter said:


> Yes, I believe in my case it's probably just an age thing (I'm a few months shy of sixty).
> Bummer that as you discover the nicer things in life they conspire to hate you...


It took you till nearly sixty to appreciate Red Wine, you have my sympathy!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BeaLea (14/2/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Things like this are really difficult to pin down. In this thread, one member is convinced that menthol helps his sinus. Another says that certain dessert flavours negatively affect his sinus problems.
> 
> If you want/need fruity flavours without ice you should contact @ivc_mixer . He makes tons of fruit flavours which many of our experienced vapers love. He will make them to order with or without ice. You will also get them at way below the average price which is an additional bonus.
> 
> Good luck.



Thank you so much! It definitely is tricky to pin point. I read through a few peoples experiences and they are so different. I’ve tried to restrict my airflow and that helps too (currently on a Zeus rta, looking for a new one) but have kept a small diary and seems the ice is my nemesis but not all *face palm.

I will definitely contact @ivc_mixer i have seen many people rave about his juices. Thank you again.
Onto my next chapter of sinus and vaping, haha

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (14/2/22)

BeaLea said:


> Thank you so much! It definitely is tricky to pin point. I read through a few peoples experiences and they are so different. I’ve tried to restrict my airflow and that helps too (currently on a Zeus rta, looking for a new one) but have kept a small diary and seems the ice is my nemesis but not all *face palm.
> 
> I will definitely contact @ivc_mixer i have seen many people rave about his juices. Thank you again.
> Onto my next chapter of sinus and vaping, haha


Hi Bea, do you do a nose exhale? I dont suffer from sinus issues but i have noticed when i nose exhale my sinus dry up significantly (especially on the tobacco juices). As VG and PG are humectants they can "leech" some of your moisture out of your sinus passageways especially if you are doing DL (large volumes)
Have you tried MTL with a fruity ice and got the same results? Also, hows your water intake?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (14/2/22)

Recently I've experienced coughing when vaping passion fruit flavored juice.
I don't have other juice so I still vape it. Even on lower wattage I get this irritation and sometimes sneeze. 

Since quitting stinkies I've not experienced sinus issues. I had a fair amount of something else, but due to vaping being a criminal offense in some countries I won't devulge any further info. 
I know what caused my issues through elimination. So I'm just monitoring it now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rivera (17/2/22)

No sinus issues for me while vaping. Much better compared to what ciggies did.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/22)

Rivera said:


> No sinus issues for me while vaping. Much better compared to what ciggies did.



Me too no question! Also no headaches anymore!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

